# Howdy ya'all



## ldroszel (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am new to the forum.  ConnerNA turned me on to this site.  I bought my first full fledged smoking set up a couple of months ago and am still learning the tricks of the trade, but I think I am starting to get the hang of this thing.  It is becoming addictive.  I find myself at the store staring at the meat section and visiting my local small town butcher seeing what meats I can try smoking.  So far I have done chickens, salmon, brisket, and pork loin.  I am definately hoping to get this down enough to smoke a turkey come thanksgiving.  Anyway, good to be on the site and I hope I pick up some tips.  

I have a Char-Griller with side fire box.  My avator has a pic of my set up.


----------



## nick (Aug 9, 2008)

*LD, welcome. Lots of good people and good infomation here. Yes, it is addicting!  Looking forward to ya Qview.*


----------



## seboke (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum LDR!  T-Giving is a LONG way away, got plenty of weekends to perfect yer smokin technique!


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 9, 2008)

LD

Welcome to the forum. So much great information here you'll never have time to read all of it.

Look forward to seeing your posts and any insight you may offer.


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome, it is very adictive, I am always looking in the meat section also.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 9, 2008)

Greetings LD!
Everyone here has the same addiction! By the time Thanksgiving rolls around you will be well versed in turkey smoking!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad to have you with us at the SMF. Looks like you're just rollin' along the road to smokesville USA.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 9, 2008)

you wait til thanksgiving to smoke turkeys?


----------



## norrell6 (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. This stuff is totally addictive. You have got to try some ribs and a pork butt. Looking to forward to some pictures of your next smoke.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. They are right there is lots of info and some great recipes too. I agree don't wait till Thanksgiving to do that turkey I find myself doing at least one a month anymore. I think theres lots of us can't go into a grocery store without checking the meat department. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome LD to the SMF.  Good smokes ahead.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome LD, i say thaw the bird and light a fire, as dad told me the first 500 are the hardest,,,,lol welcome and do'nt wait till t-giving . do a few now and dazzle them come the holidays...also read the back posts and stickys...good stuff here   welcom


----------



## laughingpanther (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Smoking turkey isn't too difficult. Just shoot or buy a twelve pound bird, marinate it overnight and smoke it with pecan or hickory. You should smoke it for approximately thirty minutes per pound and cook to an internal temperature of 170 degrees.


----------



## connerna (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey glad to see you made it on!

Don't you love your char-griller?

You might plan on bringing some fat-tire over this Friday. I have to work all day so might just do some chicken wings or something.


----------



## dingle (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to your new addiction LD! There is no doubt that you will be picking up all sorts or tricks of the trade!! Smoke on!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from another Okie. Glad to have you here.


----------

